# how much $$$$



## Ljubas (May 31, 2011)

Hi!

Do I have to take DU to maintain us in first month (used car, appartment rental, food, ..)before finding a job?Will be 13000 aud enaugh?

When I will rent an app. once I'll be there, do I will have to pay for few months in advance?

Thank you very much.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi There,

I think that should be sufficient until you find a job but it all depends on your life style. obviously it depends on where you plan to live and what type of housing you are after.


----------



## Ljubas (May 31, 2011)

Thank you.I have may relatives in Melbourne , so they posses a 3 bed house in Avondale Hts., and it ispossible to live temporary with them and in this way to save a lot of money.After getting a job we will rent a 2 bed app. in subburb, depends where my work place is going be.We preffer East or Southeast subburb.I have wrote a lot of positive things about.It is true?


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving to Australia*



Ljubas said:


> Thank you.I have may relatives in Melbourne , so they posses a 3 bed house in Avondale Hts., and it ispossible to live temporary with them and in this way to save a lot of money.After getting a job we will rent a 2 bed app. in subburb, depends where my work place is going be.We preffer East or Southeast subburb.I have wrote a lot of positive things about.It is true?[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Yeah you can live in eastern suburbs at $400 per week for two bedroom apartment. If you want services of removalists then you can contact Aussie Removalists Sydney | Best Removals, Moving, and Man & Van Company in Sydney


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

I would love to know where in the Eastern suburbs you can find a decent 2 bedroom apartment for $400 a week. I live in the East and I would say a 2 bedroom would be around $700


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

hi everyone,
I could have something for you in that area, something that would fit the budget call me and let's have a talk about it. best of luck on the move... very very nice community, great jobs. hope you get the best one, cheers  oh my number 1300 HELPER, talk soon....

Sell Without an Agent | Sell Your Own Home | Sell Your House Privately


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving to Sydney*



pencilpusher said:


> hi everyone,
> I could have something for you in that area, something that would fit the budget call me and let's have a talk about it. best of luck on the move... very very nice community, great jobs. hope you get the best one, cheers  oh my number 1300 HELPER, talk soon....
> 
> Sell Without an Agent | Sell Your Own Home | Sell Your House Privately


Thanks for the info. If you can tell me via post about the rental rates for single,double bed room apartment in the eastern suburbs. I will be very thankful to you. Because i know the old rental rates which were about $400 per week.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Hello Jeremyh,
Looks like you can still get something for about $400 - but that would be the absolute minimum. If you share a 2 or 3 bedroom you will be able to live in a much better property. Hope this helps.

Sell Without an Agent | Sell Your Own Home | Sell Your House Privately


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving Sydney*



pencilpusher said:


> Hello Jeremyh,
> Looks like you can still get something for about $400 - but that would be the absolute minimum. If you share a 2 or 3 bedroom you will be able to live in a much better property. Hope this helps.
> 
> Sell Without an Agent | Sell Your Own Home | Sell Your House Privately


Thanks for this information if you could tell me more about the areas where i should be looking to find rooms at this range. If the room is good then i am happy to share it.


----------

